# PubMed- [The clinical characteristics of postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome in Qingdao]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[The clinical characteristics of postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome in Qingdao]*

Zhonghua Nei Ke Za Zhi. 2009 Jun;48(6):473-5

Authors: Ju H, Liu XS, Wang GL, Zhang HY, Dai SM, Mao T

OBJECTIVE: To investigate the clinical characteristics of postinfectious irritable bowel syndrome (PI-IBS) in Qingdao. METHODS: Two hundred and four PI-IBS and 2068 non-PI-IBS patients were investigated with questionnaire including general information, symptoms and quality of life scores with microecological study before and after therapy. RESULTS: (1) The morbidity rate of PI-IBS in female was 2. 2 times of that in male, which was similar to that in non-PI-IBS. (2) Brainwork labors dominated in both PI-IBS and non-PI-IBS patients. (3) As to the simultaneous presence of extra-gastrointestinal symptoms, there was no statistical difference between the rate of physical symptoms in PI-IBS and non-PI-IBS patients (chi2 =10.5, P > 0.05), but the rate of mental symptoms was higher in PI-IBS than in non-PI-IBS patients, and the difference was significant (chi2 = 28.7, P < 0.05). (4) The alteration of intestinal microflora rate in PI-IBS was obviously higher than that in non-PI-IBS patients. (5) The quality of life scores in PI-IBS was improved after treatment with Birid Triple Viable , and there was significant difference (t = 3.8, P < 0.01), but there was no statistical difference in non-PI-IBS (t = 1.5, P > 0.05). CONCLUSION: There was some difference in certain clinical characteristics between PI-IBS and non-PI-IBS patients in Qingdao.

PMID: 19954042 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

